# Alberta Health Services....lets hear it!



## Wee-EMT (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so everyone has an opinIon on the take over of AHS. My service hasn`t been taken over yet, but will most likely to be within the year, so I can only hope by the time it happens, AHS will actually have a clue on what to do.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 25, 2010)

I think that's the general consensus on AHS, whether the mergers had taken place yet or not. Hasn't caused a whole lot of job losses (or creations) yet but could see that in the near future. 

As for working for Dr. Ducket, that is one thing I'm not overly excited about....


----------



## Bosco578 (Apr 26, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I think that's the general consensus on AHS, whether the mergers had taken place yet or not. Hasn't caused a whole lot of job losses (or creations) yet but could see that in the near future.
> 
> As for working for Dr. Ducket, that is one thing I'm not overly excited about....


 
Obviously you don't work for AHS..........


----------



## nomofica (Apr 26, 2010)

Bosco578 said:


> Obviously you don't work for AHS..........



No, I currently do not work for a service that is under AHS. However not much has been felt by the people I know that do.


----------



## Probie4Life (May 30, 2010)

I don't work for AHS and was dropped from the roster for a service that was taken over. AHS isn't doing great things for the industry at large. However they have approved some pilot projects allowing EMS staff to work in clinical settings such as ERs and Urgent Care Centers which is new for us. I know one EMT who is working in a UCC and he is pretty stoked about the project. I think ultimately a lot remains to be seen here though. The Province has tried 3 times in 3 decades to take over EMS provision and have failed miserably all 3 times. Whats worse is a number of the consultants and advisors behind this initiative were provincial officials who led the last "take-over". Doing the same thing over and over isn't going to get any different results in my opinion.


----------



## RyanMidd (Jun 5, 2010)

The biggest AHS policy that irks me so far is the "inside hires only", whether it is official policy or not.

Our EMT classes from August 08-January 09 were all stoked to know that the industry needed tons of us and that jobs were aplenty. Come March 09, every job for a health region (i.e. not industrial or private) dried up. Some had connections or a foot in the door; the rest of us got to go work oil & gas for a year, hoping things would go back to normal.

Not complaining about industrial, its simply not what I pictured myself doing when I was heading to school every day in a uniform.


----------



## AdhesiveMedicalStrip (Jul 6, 2010)

RyanMidd said:


> The biggest AHS policy that irks me so far is the "inside hires only", whether it is official policy or not.
> 
> Our EMT classes from August 08-January 09 were all stoked to know that the industry needed tons of us and that jobs were aplenty. Come March 09, every job for a health region (i.e. not industrial or private) dried up. Some had connections or a foot in the door; the rest of us got to go work oil & gas for a year, hoping things would go back to normal.
> 
> *Not complaining about industrial, its simply not what I pictured myself doing when I was heading to school every day in a uniform*.



Agreed, good sir. Agreed.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jul 31, 2010)

RyanMidd said:


> The biggest AHS policy that irks me so far is the "inside hires only", whether it is official policy or not.



after looking on the website I realized this is true for some positions and it pisses me off quite a lot to be honest with you....Why do they even do that ?


----------

